# Spelling II



## badger (May 9, 2005)

What about the dixlexic, agnostic insomniac......who used to lie awake at night, wondering if there really was a dog.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Well we're definitely not one of those. Too much snuffling, wet noses and paws on you in the morning. And the dog is just as bad.

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I used to be dyslexic,

but i'm orl rite now.

peet.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Did you here about the dyslexic driver who came to a T junction and did a U turn?


MHS...Rob


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Whots a dyslexic aynow? :lol:


----------



## 89309 (May 19, 2005)

I used to be a werewolf

But I'm alright noooooooooooooow


----------



## 89052 (May 12, 2005)

Try reading this...


I cdnuolt blveiee taht I cluod aulaclty uesdnatnrd waht I was rdanieg. The phaomnmeal pweor of the hmuan mnid aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it deosn’t mttaer in waht oredr the ltteers in a wrod are, the olny iprmoatnt tihng is taht the frist and lsat ltteer be in the rghit pclae. The rset can be a taotl mses and you can sitll raed it wouthit a porbelm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe. Amzanig, huh? Yaeh, and I awlyas thought slpeling was ipmorantt…


----------



## 88734 (May 9, 2005)

Being dyslexic myself I would have never noticed the letter were in the wrong order if it hadn't been mentioned


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

The dyslexic sex maniac? Spent all night in a warehouse?


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I haven't got dyslexia - it's just the my typing gives that impression i.e. I went for a drink in a bra.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Dyslexics lure ko.

Ralph


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Then there was the dixlexic skier, who couln't decide wether he was supposed to zig zag down the slope, or zag zig.
So he asked another fellow who said he didn't know because he was a toboggonist.........so the skier said.....well ....I'll just have 20 Marlboro then.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

What about the dyslexic devil worshipper who sold his soul to santa. ... :?


----------



## 89139 (May 14, 2005)

Hi


I Couldn't be dyslexic because I like my food to much.





Rolley


----------

